# Upgrading computer and looking for some clarification



## GG77R6 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm very new to this forum but it seems like a very kind and informative one so I have chosen to ask my questions here, hopefully it isn't too much to ask for.
Now as the title dictates, I am only trying to upgrade my computer, and I'm not really sure what I should upgrade so I didn't know which "sub-forum" to post this in.

I'm looking to use this computer as a streaming and playing games computer, and be able to run some of the newer games at at least 60fps with decent graphics. I currently play mainly CS:GO and league of legends (which are some-what less graphically intensive games) but I hope to start playing new games with this new upgrade.

Specs:
MSI MS-7778 (Jasmine) Motherboard
AMD A10-5700 APU with Radeon HD Graphics 3.40ghz (not overclocked) [Currently using stock cooler]
3 Sticks 4g ram, resulting in 12GB DDR3-1600 ram
AMD Radeon HD 7660D Integrated Graphics (takes 65w according tp hp's website)
2TB Hardrive
ATX Computer Case (specs in link below)
Internal 300W (100v-240V) Power Supply
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

All information about my computer found here : Contact HP Support and Customer Service | HP®*Support (it's a prebuilt from cosco.)



Answering these questions below : http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/please-read-this-before-posting-169294.html

*Budget* : $200-ish for new things to upgrade.
*Brands*: Preferably no "no-named companies" which end up dying in a matter of months, looking for long term things here because me and my parents can't afford upgrading a lot.
*Multitasking* : Other than streaming while gaming, no.
*Gaming* : I will be gaming mostly on this computer, and I want to try to stream with it at the same time. My internet is very fast and only my computer is really holding me back.
*Calculations* : No.
*Overclocking* : I wouldn't really mind overclocking my computer, but upgrading the stock cooler would mean more money, but I'm open for any ideas.
Storage: Already got it covered, 2TB is already overkill.
*Operating System* : Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Accessories : Already covered.
*Recycled Components*: All specs listed above are currently being used in my computer.
Monitor : Already have one that uses HDMI and one that is a $5 monitor that I use for streaming and reading chat and such.
*Stores*: When it comes to spending a lot of money, not really looking to spend it on unreliable websites, so I would prefer newegg or amazon, sry ;_;
*Location* : United States.


Again- I'm very sorry if I posted this in the wrong 'sub-forum', but I'm not really sure I know what to upgrade, so I couldn't select a certain computer part subsection.

I will be checking back constantly, thank you for anyone who responds, I really appreciate that you are taking time out of your day to help a noob like me try and upgrade his computer that he has had for a looooong time. Thanks in advance and I wish you all a wonderful weekend, 

I was looking at this graphics card earlier : SAPPHIRE 100364L Radeon R9 270X 2GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com , and was reading some of the ask/answer questions and people said a 1k power supply was needed, and was wondering what a good power supply would be to use this graphics card? Thanks again.

Sincerely,
Chris.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your wanting to play more intensive games then you will need a proper graphics card, you will also have to get a better power supply too. Unfortunately with a budget of $200 this isn't going to happen.

You could upgrade using your budget but the gains would be very minimal so in my opinion it would not be worth it.

if you could save another £100-$150 you would be able to make a decent upgrade.

The card you have linked needs a 450w psu to run (thats on the official site) the people who have mentioned 1kw psu are smoking something they shouldn't or they are talking about running two cards at the same time.

You mentioned that you dont want to be told named brands that die after a few months again the best most reliable brands in computing will cost you money but one thing you never want to go cheap on is the power supply. XFX, Seasonic and Antec High Current Gamer are the best power supplies. When it comes to power supplies you go for the recommended psu for the graphics card i.e 450w then you add 30% and since there is no such thing as a 585w power supply you should go for a 600w or 620w

If you decided to overclock your cpu, you would have to take off the old cooler, clean off the old thermal paste, apply fresh paste and attach an aftermarket cooler.

These days graphics cards and aftermarket coolers can be big so you need to make sure your case has adequate room.


----------



## GG77R6 (Feb 20, 2015)

greenbrucelee said:


> if your wanting to play more intensive games then you will need a proper graphics card, you will also have to get a better power supply too. Unfortunately with a budget of $200 this isn't going to happen.
> 
> You could upgrade using your budget but the gains would be very minimal so in my opinion it would not be worth it.
> 
> if you could save another £100-$150 you would be able to make a decent upgrade.


So if I were to upgrade my budget, is there any graphics cards you would recommend?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The card you've selected is not a bad card, in fact its a good upgrade. Make sure your HP case can support a new GPU and PSU as well.

Are you using the stock cooler for the CPU?

What is the configuration of the memory?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not a bad card but this will do you a little better. A nice upgrade would be a 960 GTX like this one:
EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+ Video Graphics Card - 2GB GDDR5, PCIe 3.0, HDMI, DVI-I, 3 x DisplayPorts - 02G-P4-2966-KR at TigerDirect.com
and then this Psu:
XFX TS Series P1550SXXB9 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com
You would get away at $260 net and have a nice upgrade!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Oh and a lower profile cooler would be a help to you also like this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Logisys-Corp-AC4400BT-Beta-Cooling/dp/B007RWXCQS


----------



## GG77R6 (Feb 20, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The card you've selected is not a bad card, in fact its a good upgrade. Make sure your HP case can support a new GPU and PSU as well.
> 
> Are you using the stock cooler for the CPU?
> 
> What is the configuration of the memory?


I am using a stock cooler for the CPU, and my ram set up is 3 sticks of 4gb ram.


----------



## GG77R6 (Feb 20, 2015)

Rich-M said:


> Not a bad card but this will do you a little better. A nice upgrade would be a 960 GTX like this one:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+ Video Graphics Card - 2GB GDDR5, PCIe 3.0, HDMI, DVI-I, 3 x DisplayPorts - 02G-P4-2966-KR at TigerDirect.com
> and then this Psu:
> XFX TS Series P1550SXXB9 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com
> You would get away at $260 net and have a nice upgrade!



ty very much for your response, I was actually researching on the GTX 960 SSC but then I checked craigslist when I saw one of these PowerColor TurboDuo AXR9 280X 3GBD5-T2DHE/OC Radeon R9 280X 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com and was wondering if it was worth the $180, what do you think?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

While the 960 is a slightly faster card, I can't knock the R9 280X because I own it and I love the card....that's also a good price if new. Now many have prejudice against eBay and I buy a lot on eBay, but Craig's List, I wouldn't buy a thing there because you have no recourse and there is no management in place working for you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll agree with Rich, I like eBay as well, but stay away from Cragislist.

However, as long as the seller can validate that the card is working, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------

